# Neues Passwort



## lambojaeger (9. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

wie kommt es, daß ich zum wiederholten Mal beim Anklicken der "Hobbyteich-Site" trotz "angemeldet bleiben" -Häckchen nach meinem Passwort gefragt werde und nach der Eingabe dieses Passwort angeblich falsch ist. Einmal vertippen okay, zweimal vielleicht, aber fünfmal?

Bitte gebt mir Nachricht, was es sein könnte.

LG Thomas


----------



## Annett (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neues Passwort*

Hallo Thomas,

ich könnte Dir ein neues PW geben, wenn Du es nicht mehr ganz sicher weißt. Dieses kannst Du hinterher wieder ändern.
Das beschriebene Ausloggen, liegt aber eher an einem Cookie-Problem Deinerseits.
Das Eingeloggt bleiben fkt. nur über einen Cookie.


----------



## robsig12 (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neues Passwort*



			
				lambojaeger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie kommt es, daß ich zum wiederholten Mal beim Anklicken der "Hobbyteich-Site" trotz "angemeldet bleiben" -Häckchen nach meinem Passwort gefragt werde und nach der Eingabe dieses Passwort angeblich falsch ist. Einmal vertippen okay, zweimal vielleicht, aber fünfmal?
> 
> ...



Wie lautet den Dein Passwort?




Nein war nur ein Witz, nicht posten....:__ nase


----------



## lambojaeger (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neues Passwort*

Hallo Annett,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich denke, du hast Recht mit dem Einloggen über Cookies. Die wurden nämlich gestern Nachmittag automatisch gelöscht.
Also, alles wieder im Lot. Danke.

LG Thomas


----------

